
Ask HN: What is stopping PyPy from being the de facto Python? - yahyaheee
I am simply throwing the out to the community. It looks at a top level like PyPy has a lot of the things that Python needs to modernize itself. I am curious if there are any major roadblocks left to PyPy becomming the de facto distribution?
======
bobajeff
I think the main reason is that Python is already the de facto Python.

------
lugus35
TL,DR : Guido.

When Guido Van Rossum will tell Python 2.7 is now PyPy or when he will say "we
don't support python2 anymore", then pypy will become the python2 de facto
standard.

